# Friend has too many...help?



## Andie (May 31, 2004)

i have a friend who has a real soft spot for kitties, especially strays. she lives out in the boon docks with about 11 cats, 6 of which are kittens just learning how to get into any and everything. anyway, she called petsmart because of their adoptions and asked if they could take them to make sure they would get good homes (POUNDS ARE OUT OF THE PICTURE! i refuse to let her take them to a pound...theyre cruel..anyway) so i was wondering if anyone knows of any sort of adoption places in north carolina that would take them and make sure they got to good homes? there are just too many and they can't possibly get the attention they deserve. id really appreciate any suggestions for her! 
~Andie


----------

